# Benrus Type I I U S Military Diver



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got this the other day Benrus type II class A cir. 1977 Diver issued to the US Military,rated at 1,200 feet,17 jewel,hacks I like the dome type crystal on the diver it was service by Jack at IWW a few years ago so I knew it was in good shape.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice simple dial, looks good. Do you mind me asking what size it is?

Cheers


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Odo said:


> Nice simple dial, looks good. Do you mind me asking what size it is?
> 
> Cheers


Odo 47.5mm across the lugs and 42.4 across the crown.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, it looks quite compact, probably the larger bezel and thin case edge. Cheers.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice piece I love these. As far as Benrus collectables the type 1 & 2 are up there with the Sky Chief chrono


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

A beauty for 30+ years. Well done.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a few more photo's










The lume is still good










Here is a good web site with lot's of info on the benrus type I & II

http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/benrustypeiii.htm


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i would love one of those,really like the design and practicality


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice looking clear dial there, lovely example.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thats a real clean tough looking diver really like that,

paul


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

I like this watch! Another one on my list..... I like the Type I a little better.. cleaner look... Good catch!

Too many watches on the list.....!!

Kai in Singapore...


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

to many nice watches not enough time [or money]

is it still waterproof?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

ditchdiger said:


> to many nice watches not enough time [or money]
> 
> is it still waterproof?


Yes it still is waterproof.The seller I bought it from had Jack at IWW do a service on it.And I checked with Jack to make sure.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought a Type 1 fresh from service, directly from Jack. First time it got wet, it fogged up. Not Jack's fault, I'd just be cautious about the "waterproofness" of 40 year-old watches with acrylic crystals.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nalu said:


> I bought a Type 1 fresh from service, directly from Jack. First time it got wet, it fogged up. Not Jack's fault, I'd just be cautious about the "waterproofness" of 40 year-old watches with acrylic crystals.


Colins I know what you mean these are rare watches I have a few vintage diver's that have been service and pressure tested but due to there age I don't think I would stick them in water for the same thought's you have.


----------

